# Last-Run R8 Apparently in Lobby in Herndon



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I know Chern and some others have asked about the 2006 Lime Rock R8, the car that won the last race in which Audi Sport ran that car - 1st place logged by McNish and Capello. We'd seen a car we thought was it in the museum at the Sebring racetrack and the listed owner was not AoA even though it was believed AoA owned the car. Now, a contributor and regular on these forums David Herlihy phoned to tell me that the car is parked in the lobby at AoA HQ in Herndon, VA - spotted when he went for lunch this week with some friends upstairs at Volkswagen. Since Chern often inquires about the car I figured I'd make a mention. Will try to get pics if it's still there next time I go to HQ.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Last-Run R8 Apparently in Lobby in Herndon ([email protected])*

So as was expected back in '06(I'm too lazy to find the post, but I think that you or someone else close to Audi and their ALMS program, like Jimmy or Doug) mentioned that Champion owned the car for a short time after LR and that they'd sell or give the car back to Audi Sport or AoA.
Of course AoA HQ would be a good place(the last win was an ALMS win), but I'm a little surprised that Audi Sport didn't move the car back to Inglostadt, but there it would likely end up in storage instead of on display.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Last-Run R8 Apparently in Lobby in Herndon (chernaudi)*

I'm sure if AoA were going to sell it Ingolstadt would get first dibs and if Ingolstadt were working on a display at Museum Mobile that needed it it would be on the first delivery plane to Munich.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Last-Run R8 Apparently in Lobby in Herndon ([email protected])*

Well, Audi has owned the car since who knows when(Audi obviously aquired it between July '06 and when Champion filed Chapter 11 in May), so it is obviously Audi's to do with as they please.
If you're able to find someone there who knows about the car, ask them when Audi/AoA aquired it(it seems that they've had it for a while), if it being in AoA HQ in Virginia has something to do with it's last win being an ALMS event-personally, I'm kinda interested with Audi advertizing diesel in North America why they're also not pushing their FSI/TFSI for the gasoline faithful as well.
And would they possibly have any plans to put a R10 there or maybe even the Sebring winning R15 at a later date?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Last-Run R8 Apparently in Lobby in Herndon (chernaudi)*

They have an R10 chassis that's usually in that spot but they're rotating the cars.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Last-Run R8 Apparently in Lobby in Herndon ([email protected])*

Now that I know that they have a R10, is it the showcar that AoA used to use for promo events, or is it an actual R10 that's seen competition(the Detroit '09 and Sebring R10 showcar was a 2008 R10 that was raced)?
And what do you think AoA does with the cars when they move another into the place of the usual car-place it in storage until it's time for it to come out again, or move it to another display? After all, almost every R8(execept for the R8s that run in historic races) and every R10 execept for the Kolles R10s are in storage at Audi Sport HQ in Inglostadt as far as I know.


_Modified by chernaudi at 2:20 PM 12-27-2009_


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*FV-QR*

never mind all that, why didn't David take a photo??


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Last-Run R8 Apparently in Lobby in Herndon (chernaudi)*

I believe there's a firm that handles them. That's where the other main cars in their collection, a SPEED S4 Competition, SPEED RS 6 and Sport quattro are kept. The R10 is a chassis without an engine.


----------

